# Nigerians?



## craftEcowgirl (Oct 4, 2013)

Anyone use Nigerians for packing? I mainly want companions for walking/hiking and just for day outages.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I not used them for packing but they can be used for that


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You can teach any goat to pack, it's just that the Nigerians short legs will make it hard to travel and they'll get tired quicker.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I heard of someone who had a pack Nigerian who carried the light stuff, like the first aid kit and a few supplies. But nothing like what taller/stronger goats can carry!


----------



## craftEcowgirl (Oct 4, 2013)

I dont need them to carry alot, water, lunch etc. 

ISO: Oberhaslis & LaMancha in Iowa


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

I have 2 Nigerian wethers I would like to.use for packing----for some reason they got really huge compared to their parents!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

We have taken our Nigerians on day hikes before. They love it! They follow along like a dog would! I have never put packs on them though.


----------



## MamaJenDSP (May 25, 2016)

We are getting 3 NDs & I very much want to teach them to be trail companions. They'd "pack" water for all & maybe a snack. Just curious about the packs as obviously they're geared for large goats. Thoughts?


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Following! I also have a large (and growing!) ND wether I'd like to start using for a pack goat.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

craftEcowgirl said:


> I dont need them to carry alot, water, lunch etc.
> 
> ISO: Oberhaslis & LaMancha in Iowa


I have 2 Nigerian wethers I was going to train, but then thought they'd eat my lunch before I got the chance, those crafty little critters...


----------

